# Honda Generator Engine Won't Stay Running Need Advice



## Shaun091382

Hello all, I have a Honda EG5000 5000 watt Generator that I can't keep running.

I winterize it every year and have had no trouble except for this year.

When the generator is flipped to choke On, I can pull the cord and starts strong and slowly piddles out until it quits. It will not do this with the Choke Off. If I leave it on choke I can keep it running but at an extremely low idle when I hold this ...what looks like some sort of rod going to the carb..it kind of spits and sputters when I do this. While holding this rod in if I shut the choke off the engine will quit. If I hold this rod in and pull the cord with the choke off it also will not start.

I have flushed the old gas out and refilled with new gas with new lines...I also changed the oil and replaced the air filter along with a new plug.

I have not cleaned the carb...but honestly I have no experience or mechanical aptitude to attempt such...but was wondering if anyone had some insight to what my problem might be....I'm thinking the carb is to blame...but like I said I winterized it...but I dont know who knows right? 

Anyways any help would be appreciated! thanks,


----------



## LowRider

still sounds like a carb issue, did you drain the bowls when storing? if not you need to disassemble and clean jets with the wire cleaning rods. doesn't take much at all to clog trust me.

You did turn the choke off when you got the engine started? if not then that can flood your engine. Also try loosening the gas cap and see if it runs then. if so and it runs fine get a new gas cap.

edit: check gaskets when you clean carb


----------



## paulr44

I agree it's a fuel starvation issue, but want to point out that SOME, but not all by any means, of Honda's generators had a vacuum-operated fuel valve between the carb. and the tank, AND, some larger units had a main jet shut-off solenoid. Either of these devices being faulty would provide similar symptoms.
Can't miss either if so equipped - fuel valve has 3 hoses and is downline from tank (2 fuel, 1 vacuum), while normal valve usually bolts right up to tank or if on engine area only has 2 hoses; and Honda carb. solenoids always have 2 wires going to the bottom of the carb. (I doubt a 5K gen has one though).


----------

